# Tausche Promotioncodes aus derJubiläumsausgabe der Computerbildspiele



## Jedilein (5. April 2012)

*Tausche Promotioncodes aus derJubiläumsausgabe der Computerbildspiele*

Ich suche Tauschpartner für die Codes aus der aktuellen Ausgabe der Commputerbildspiele.

Biete alle Codes ausser Shakes und Fidget, denn diese suche ich selbst

Codes sind vorhanden für 

- Herr der Ringe (ein seltenes Pferd gibts nur für den Code oder fuer leute die irgendeine Amerikanische Messe besucht haben)
- Shot Online (Schlägerset und Tshirt)
- Siedler Online (15 Siedler, 150 Bier, 150 Steine, 150 Werkzeuge, 150 Bretter)
- Eden (ein kleiner Welpe... und 40 weitere dinge wie portalsteine, Glücksbringer, Edenkristalle, halt ein komplettes startpaket)
- Drakensang (ein kleiner Drache mit +5% exp Bonus, 10 Heiltränke, 10 Sprengkugeln, 5 Segen der Macht)
- Cultures (gibt einen Eifelturm fürs Dorf sowie 100 magische Siegel)
- Ski Simulator.. keine Ahnung was das ist aber dafür gibt es ein AlTerrainVehicle oder so

Ich kenne die Spiele alle micht, kann euch also nicht genauer sagen, was Ihr da bekommt. Ich habe die Beschreibung jetzt aus der CB abgeschrieben.

Ich suche nur Shakes und Fidgetcodes.

Wenn ihr tauschen möchtet meldet euch.


----------

